

2048 game – How it started? Interview with the author - PaulSec
https://brainjar.org/project/2048_the_internets_new_addiction_Gabriele_Cirulli

======
jameskilton
I'm quite disappointed that this interview doesn't mention the _actual_
influence: Threes![1].

That said, the authors of Threes! are happy to see their ideas spread and
according to wikipedia are ok with the clones[2].

As for comparing the games, Threes! is much harder than 2048 and friends. I
recommend checking it out if you haven't yet.

[1] [http://asherv.com/threes/](http://asherv.com/threes/) [2]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Threes!#cite_ref-28](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Threes!#cite_ref-28)

~~~
DanBC
The 2048 authors claim to have written their game with no knowledge of
Threes!.

------
tmikaeld
_adding 2048 alongside bitcoin on rss filter_

...this is it, i can't take any more!

